# manual to power window conversion



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Has anyone converted their manual windows to power windows? 
I cant stand this and I dont know why I bought a car without power windows. 
I can probably find the parts I need and a door panel ( need to call around to some used car places) but I was wondering how hard is it.
The power locks came with my alarm and I installed all that without too many headaches.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i have a motor and window track for the passnger side and if you want it bad enough i can dig the other out of the door of the driver side door i have off the remaining parts of my parts car... i did have interior door handles and stuff, but since sold them.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks...I want to see what all else I need and if this is even worth it
if you have motors for both...how much would u part with them?


----------



## pghsxse (Jan 21, 2009)

i just picked up a doner 200SX se-r with power windows does anyone know if i'll have to replace the interior harness to use the power windows or is the harnes there just no relays and fuses for them installed the conversion i was planning was on a 200sx base model 98 from a 97 se-r


----------

